# ملفات nfpa



## احلى مهندس (7 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
حصلت على ملفات NFPA 
كاملة تقريبا
وحبيت اشاركها معكم 
لتعم الفائدة 

تقبلو تحياتي

1
NFPA 13E Fire Department Operations in Properties Protected by 2007.

2
NFPA 51-2007


----------



## احلى مهندس (7 سبتمبر 2014)

3
NFPA 12 - Carbon Dioxide Extinguishing Systems- 2005

4
NFPA 13.SPRINKLERS

5
NFPA 13D Installation of Sprinkler Systems in Oneand 2007


----------



## احلى مهندس (28 سبتمبر 2014)

Gottuk - Smoke Detection Calculation


----------



## احلى مهندس (30 سبتمبر 2014)

NFPA 12A Halon 1301 Fire Extinguishing Systems 2004


----------



## احلى مهندس (2 أكتوبر 2014)

NFPA 101H Life Safety Code-2009


----------



## احلى مهندس (9 أكتوبر 2014)

في تفاعل مع الموضوع طيب؟
حدا بيستفاد من الملفات ؟ ولا لأ ؟
مشان ابطل احمل الباقي لو مش مستفيدين منها


----------



## احلى مهندس (9 أكتوبر 2014)

في تفاعل مع الموضوع طيب؟
حدا بيستفاد من الملفات ؟ ولا لأ ؟
مشان ابطل احمل الباقي لو مش مستفيدين منها


----------



## احلى مهندس (19 أكتوبر 2014)

NFPA 11 -Low,Medium, and HighExpansion 2005


----------



## احلى مهندس (26 أكتوبر 2014)

NFPA 2001-2008


GUIDLINE FOR DECONTAMINATION FIRE FIGHTERS AND THEIR EQUIPMENTS


----------



## احلى مهندس (26 أكتوبر 2014)

Master Index



NFPA 1 - Uniform Fire Code 2006


----------



## مهندس نبيل ش (27 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احلى مهندس (27 أكتوبر 2014)

اجمعين


----------



## Mr Abdulaziz (8 مارس 2015)

يا احلى مهندس هل يوجد دورات معتمدة في اي معهد ومعتمدة من nfpa


----------



## ahmed2007star (27 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم 
كنت عاوز nfpa 14 لوسمحت


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## tarhooni (29 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

